# NASHVILLE | Pinnacle Nashville Yards Tower | 175m | 575ft | 34 fl | U/C



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pinnacle moving HQ to Nashville Yards*
*Developer will break ground on 34-story tower in Q4*

Pinnacle Financial Partners executives have signed a deal to move their downtown headquarters less than a mile to a future 34-story tower in the heart of Nashville Yards.
The skyscraper would be the city's tallest, based on occupiable floors, if standing today. To be designed by Nashville-based Gresham Smith, it is expected to rise at least 575 feet. Residential tower 505, for comparison, stands about 530 feet.
The largest bank headquartered in Nashville, Pinnacle has been the anchor tenant at The Pinnacle at Symphony Place tower on Third Avenue South in SoBro since 2010. That 29-story tower — no word yet as to what it might be called once its largest tenant relocates — is owned by Highwoods Properties. Its 520,000 square feet of space also are home to several law firms, including Bass Berry & Sims and Sherrard Roe Voigt & Harbison, as well as accounting giant PricewaterhouseCoopers.
Pinnacle's future home will have a trapezoidal shape that developers Southwest Value Partners say will help cut energy use and allow light to filter into all floors. Southwest plans to break ground on the building, which will offer 650,000 square feet of office space and 28,000 square feet of retail space, in the fourth quarter.

Pinnacle moving HQ to Nashville Yards | Development | nashvillepost.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Southwest Value Partners announces fall construction start for Pinnacle's Nashville Yards tower*
Nashville Business Journal _Excerpt_
Aug 4, 2021

Pinnacle Financial Partners’ new home will break ground in a matter of months.

Cary Mack of Southwest Value Partners — which is developing Nashville Yards, including the tower that Pinnacle will anchor — announced yesterday that the building will break ground this fall. He was speaking at "The Amazon Opportunity," a virtual American City Business Journals event. Current plans detail a 34-story structure, next to the two towers that Amazon.com is leasing.

The move comes almost two months after Pinnacle (Nasdaq: PFNP) said it was ditching its current SoBro headquarters for a multi-tenant building at Nashville Yards. The first wave of Amazon.com’s thousands of new employees is housed adjacent to the site.

More : Southwest Value Partners announces fall construction start for Pinnacle's Nashville Yards tower - Nashville Business Journal


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

cool architecture.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Has a bit of a Hudson Yards feel to it.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

A couple of recently released renderings;









This cropped by me;









The law firm Bass, Berry, Simms will occupy the upper floors.They are relocating from their current office building near the tourist district allegedly to get away from tourists.









Still scheduled for 1Q start, Final height and number of floors to be determined.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

A crisper, more recent rendering of Nashville Yards with the Pinnacle Tower.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

A slide with recent renderings;









The view from Broadway;


















From above; the large one in the above middle row.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

*EDIT; TITLE SHOULD LIST HEIGHT AT 503 FT/153m*
Starting a construction thread as the Ox Blue construction cams show it is now underway. Concrete is being poured and cranes are up. This is one of several towers proposed, under construction or completed in the 15-acre Nashville Yards development on the west side of the downtown district. Pinnacle Bank is a home-grown bank in Nashville which will be relocating from a tower in the busy tourist area of downtown. It will have 650,000 sf of office space.

Some of my self-explanatory PP slides related to the project.



































The buildings west base;


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

More concrete being poured for the underground garage and elevator core.


----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

Starting to rise above ground. Looking west.


----------

